# Engine Rev Limiter at 2500-2700 rpm



## madmax442 (Feb 9, 2012)

Still can't get my truck to run, it barely idles and hits a rev limiter. I unplugged the Air Flow Meter and get the same exact thing. Wiring? How do I OHM test those?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like it is in fail safe, check for codes....


----------



## jay5499 (Mar 13, 2012)

I had the same problem with my 95 4cyl. I took the mass air flow sensor out and cleaned it with a can of mass air sensor cleaner and it runs great. make sure you use the exact cleaner thats made to clean it because it is a very sensititve part that cost about $260 to replace. it is located on the side of the throttle body its a black square type thing. it has 4 screws. the cleaner cost around 7 bucks. after you do this and if it helps make sure to reset the codes on the ecu.


----------

